# Hi I'm new - Looking for support following a failed VR :(



## daisy131 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, here is my story...

I'm 25 and my partner is 41, we have been together for 2yrs and 2 months. OH has 2 teenage children from a previous marriage and another 1 1/2 children from another relationship (the half is a child who was 6 months old when he got with the mum and he has brought it up as his own) so thats 3 1/2 children and I have not had any...yet!

OH had his VR in Nov '09 (5 years after original vasectomy). We have had SA carried out at both 3 & 6 months post op which both showed no sperm at all!   we did not have the latest SA (9 months post op) as we believe that there will be nothing there and do not want to go through the rollercoaster of emotions again from doing a SA. So we are looking at our options, most likely to try a redo using microsurgery.

So I am here to chat to others who may have been through a similar situation, what was your next step? Any success stories? Is there any advice that you can share? Most of all I am looking for some friends who I can chat to who inderstand the ups and downs following VR


----------



## LisaD* (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi daisy   come and join us on the positive vasectomy reversal thread (in the male infertility section) there are lots of us on there that have all been through reversals.

We have had lots of positive results on there at the moment with great SA results and even a couple of BFP's!!! The girls on there are all lovely and I'm sure they will be able to help.

We used Mike Henley he specialises in microsurgery and I know he does lots of redoes with a really good success rate might be worth a look? My hubby has his reversal in March and we were really lucky to have a great first SA no BFP yet though. 

Please join us I'm sure you will get lots of information and much needed support   xxx


----------



## daisy131 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for your reply LisaD  

I think I will get myself over to the positive VR thread and introduce myself! I've added Mike Henely to my list of people to look into,

See you there! xxx


----------



## woodnymph (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Daisy,

Wow we could be twins. I'm 33, DH is 39 and he has 2 1/2 kids from previous marriage (1/2 being a kid that was 6 months old when he got with the mum!) DH had vasectomy when he was 22 (After his 2 kids obv!) but then his first wife left him and now I've been with him for 14 years!

We got his Vasectomy reversed in 2004 and have been trying ever since. The first couple of SA's showed that everything was ok so we were happy, but still no kiddies, so we investigated further! Turns out that he'd developed anti sperm antibodies, (Which are killing off his lovely swimmers!) which basically meant that by the time his sperm got to me (So to speak!) they were all completely dead. 

It's been horrific really dealing with all this so I can totally relate to what you're going through. We are currently doing our first cycle of ICSI- it will probably be our ONLY cycle as we are not intitled to treatment on the NHS (As he already has children and all- even though I haven't! aaggh!) and because we can't really afford another go.

I do hope everything works out for you!

I'm here if you ever want to chat! xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow Daisy and Woody! I can completely relate! My DH had a vasectomy 6 years ago with previous wife. He had the reversal last April, but no joy, hence where we are now with ICSI.

He's got a little girl (8 years) who lives with us half the week and a stepson (16 years) who lives with us full time. I can completely relate to the feeling of not having your own but looking after someone else's as if they were. I don't begrudge a second of them being in my life, but I'm so angry at their mum for pressuring my DH to have the reversal done against his will 

Everyone on here is lovely and you'll get so much support. I haven't looked at the Positive Reversal thread, as we chose to go straight to ICSI instead of wait longer with another attempt. I had 2 embryos transferred on Friday, and am on the 'two week wait' before having a pregnancy test!

Good luck with whatever you choose, and feel free to keep in touch 

x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello and







to Fertility Friends

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE
(There are a couple of VR threads on this board, but you always use the search facility at the top of the page too)

Have you had any basic tests done as yet?

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## woodnymph (Apr 29, 2010)

Good Luck Ruby Roo!!

It's amazing we're all in the same boat like this isn't it!

Yup, my hubby was pressured into his vasectomy by his first wife as well, he was only 22 when he had it! Can you believe! He's 39 now and I'm up for egg transfer tomorrow!

Best of luck!!

xxx


----------



## woodnymph (Apr 29, 2010)

No I'm not!! Brain is addled! I'm up for Egg COLLECTION tommorow, not transfer!! D'oh! Too many hormone drugs! x


----------



## daisy131 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all thanks so much for your replies I can't belive there are so many of us going through the same thing!

Woody as if your OH had a vasectomy at 22!!! So young! Good luck for your egg collection, if things don't go to plan with the redo I could be going through the same thing in the future! Hope it all goes smoothly and comfortably for you and fingers crossed for some good eggies! 

And Ruby omg 2ww you must be bricking it!!! I've got everything crossed for you hun!!   I also find it really difficult when OH has his children over, I know its not their fault but it is really difficult to see a child cuddling up to my partner and saying 'I love you daddy' when I want our own so badly!

I hope everyone's days are going ok, I'm stuck indoors at work all day and it s gorgeous outside!

x x x


----------



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck Woody!!! Loads of     for lots of lovely eggs tomorrow! Let us know how you got on! We had the same issue re no NHS funding.. they were quite happy to snip away at him for free the first time, but we paid £3,500 for a failed reversal  We're egg sharing, and it takes so much financial weight off our shoulders. Plus, we're helping someone in the same boat (We're bit believers of Karma!)

Daisy, you'll get loads of support on here. Like I said, i can totally identify so will be happy to help you through it. I'm going totally  at the moment, but still managing to keep myself together...somehow! 1 week and 1 day til I can test...but who's counting

x x


----------



## woodnymph (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Daisy and Ruby Roo!!

Thanks for the good wishes,

I'll let you know how it goes! Just about to enjoy my LAST cup of tea before fasting for anaesthetic! AAAaaagggghhhh! Good luck ladies, I'll speak to you soon!! xxx P.S Ruby Roo, I believe in Karma too!


----------



## daisy131 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thinking about you today Woody! Hope everything goies smoothly    

OMG I'm so excited for you guys! Ruby just think you could actually be pregnant right now! and Woody in a few weeks you could be too!!!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, just thought I'd add my bit. DH also had a vasectomy 10 yearrs ago. We had it reversed in 2007 and started ttc. His SA showed low count and low mobility so were referred for ICSI. A further SA at our clinic showed anisperm antibodies.
You'll see from my signature that we've had a tragic journey since however I'm now almost 20 weeks with a singleton and really praying our little bundle makes it this time. 
Good luck for otd Ruby I'll be rooting for you. Good luck for EC woody.
All the best for whatever route you take next daisy x x x


----------



## woodnymph (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi everyone!!! Hoping you are all well! 

EC went well, we had 17 lovely eggies for ICSI. They injected 13 of them and we have 10 beautiful embryos. I'm in for ET tommorow and will then join the ranks of those on the 2WW!

Hope everyone is keeping those positive energy levels up! 2010 is OUR year people, I feel it!     
xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Woohoo!    and    Woody... the easy part's over...   


Come join us on the 2ww board... I'm 12 days in now, OTD is thursday..! Still positive and firmly PUPO!


   your story ends in the miracle you deserve Loubes   


x x


----------

